# 2009 Goat Calendar



## Julie

I've been asked to do a goat calendar for 2009. I'm taking it into consideration and more than likely WILL do it  But I figured I'd post here and see who all might be interested. I can do a calendar with YOUR pictures, or just my own ... if I have members here who want to buy it, I'd gladly add your picture/s. 

Anyway, I'm not sure of prices yet, it all depends on what company I go with to have them done. They should be $20 or under though (depending on calendar size & shipping, etc.).

So anyone interested please reply and say so. I need to have your answers A.S.A.P. since it's already "late" to do it ... and I have ALOT of work to do for it (editing lots of pictures, etc.). And I don't want to get them out to late. So I need your replies quickly. Thanks


----------



## lesserweevil

do you think it would be expensive to ship one to Ireland? I need a 2009 calendar... and if it's not too expensive I'm really interested :greengrin: 

I also have that Relaxation picture of me in the garden surrounded (on top and around) by babies... if you're interested in using it...

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado

have you looked in to Shutterfly.com ?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

I'm in!


----------



## Julie

Ok ... here's how it's gonna work ... I'll do the calendar, and anyone who wants to submit any pic/s of your goats - post them here. This is going to be a "Goat" calendar ... not a "TGS" calendar. Because Coraxfeather (Ann) might still be doing a TGS calendar in the months to come. So this is going to be a goat calendar for anyone who loves goats. The entire theme is just goats ... anything goats. 

The main object in the picture should be a goat/goats. But you can also have kids with the goat/s, other pets/animals with the goat/s, flowers, etc. just as long as the main object is goat/s.

Pictures should be clear and good quality. They can't be resized small because for good printout on the calendar - the pics should be full size (or close to full size). If you have pictures that you'd really love to see on the calendar but don't have full size of that specific pic/s ... that's ok, I can also do collages with several pics on one page/month. 

I would like to have seasonal pics ... so goats in snow, goats in spring, goats in summer, and goats in fall if possible. If not I can add elements and embellishments of my own ... but it would still be nice if you's have any good "seasonal" goat pics 

Go ahead and start posting your pics now ... you don't have to buy in order to get your pic added. If you want your goat pic/s added - just post them and if we end up with ALOT ... I'll try to fit as many as possible, but will pic and choose the best quality ones if there's to many. If you want to buy any, I'll give you all the link once I'm done creating them where you can purchase one (or two or three ... you get the idea).

So start posting your best goat pics  It's gonna take me a while to edit and do all the pics for the calendar ... so I need your pics A.S.A.P. I can't wait long for entries ... so reply with your entries right away


----------



## capriola-nd

Oh gosh, I resized a lot of our photos. . . . Not sure if these will work, but I'll put them up here.


----------



## eliya

Ohhhh, I have a BUNCH of pictures. I'll work on uploading and hopefully post them tomorrow.


----------



## RunAround




----------



## lesserweevil

ok Ima just gonna suggest a couple of pics:

Relaxation 2007










and the triplets:


----------



## eliya

Flying kids:


----------



## eliya

Winter pictures:


----------



## eliya

Kids:


----------



## eliya

Summer:

























Spring:


----------



## eliya

Misc:

















Mother and Daughter:









I figured the boy's ought to be represented too...


----------



## Julie

Oh my GOODNESS ! The pictures are AWESOME !!!! And so far I see pictures that will work for ... Spring, Winter, and Summer ! So all I have to worry about yet is fall (and I have a TON of fall goat pics if no one else does). 

Still though - keep the pictures coming if you want your goat/s featured in this calendar ! I'll have to end this thread soon so I can work on the calendar and get it ready. So please - if you have a pic/s to enter ... do so now !  THANKS !


----------



## RunAround




----------



## RunAround

Funny picture, Yes he really did fall asleep like this:


----------



## eliya

Here's another winter one:








Here are some more misc 'cute kid' pix:

























































Another jumping kid pic:









Okay, how's that for overload!!!


----------



## rlittlecritters




----------



## rlittlecritters




----------



## Julie

I'm trying to decide exactly how to create the month pictures. I could do full pictures, framed pictures, or I could do "Fairyland" pictures and put the goats on all kinds of props with various backgrounds, etc.

Here's an example of the "fairyland theme" ... (with my daughter's pictures) ...

http://www.slide.com/r/6EMD4ABdwT9Yhz9K ... w=original


----------



## Julie

Here's a link to my other post on this forum where you can see the LARGE size (and will be able to read any text on the pics) of the fairytale theme I did of our daughter (featured on the slide in my last post)

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=6096&p=76577#p76577


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i'm not sure, but i really like your avatar, if you could do something like that..


----------



## Julie

I'll do a sample of the different ways I could do them. Then I'll post here to see what you's think.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm




----------



## StaceyRosado

ok I am going to put my 2cents in for Elyia's picture of the little girl hugging the goat!! oh my that is just PRICELESS!! and MUST be in the calendar!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

yeah, your right stacey, i also love eliyas, the first picture in 'spring' on the kid with flowers...
I also love the last two in Muddy creeks post.


----------



## Coraxfeather

Here is mine


----------



## Coraxfeather

here is some more


----------



## eliya

Thanks Stacey and Katrina. Those are some of my favorites too.

I like rlittlecritter's picture with the baby goat riding on the adult goat's back. There are an awful lot of GREAT pictures! It's going to be hard for Julie to choose I think!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Oh there are loads of great pictures, but that one struck me so much that I had to point it out!


Anyone notice the picture my Gigi ??? :greengrin:


----------



## liz

I saw Gigi, Stacey....BTW....Where are your piccies?

Here's my most favorite of Angel at 2 weeks old, pic courtesy of her dams mommy.









And Teddy at 4 days old trying to be a big boy


----------



## goat fever

Julie, I want to see if anyone got me a goat calendar for Christmas. But if they didn't what is the final date that you would need to know.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Liz, that little white kid is precious!


----------



## KW Farms

Here's a few of mine...


----------



## Julie

I'm gonna start working on the pictures today. I haven't had time till now ... now I'm home alone and although there's a ton of cleaning to do ... and Christmas presents that need wrapped, well ... the cleaning ALWAYS needs done, and I still have time to wrap the Christmas presents ... so the calendar can't wait to long ... so I'm gonna just go ahead and work on it today. Hopefully I'll get alot of it done today. But if anyone else has more pictures they love ... send them in, I'll continue to accept them until the calendar is completely done. Which might take a few days. I figure I should have it done within a week atleast. So it should be done and ready to order before December's over.

As I do the calendar pictures - I'll post what I get finished on here. So keep checkin back to view the pics (how the calendar will look).


----------



## Julie

Ok ... I'm working on the calendar pics right now and I just want you's to know that some of your pictures are REALLY small. I can work with some of them - putting them together in collages, but some are really really small. So anyway, I'm doing what I can with them ... but that's why when you see the finished pages some of the pictures may be small in the collages. (I'll work it out so it still looks nice though). Plus I'm gonna have to add some of my pictures (mine are full size) to take up some space so there's not empty space. But anyway, I'm working on them and I'll start posting soon. I almost got January done.


----------



## Crissa

Here's a couple from me. :wink: (okay so it's more like a photo album, lol)


----------



## eliya

Julie, I can send any of mine full size, so if you need any of mine larger, just ask and I can send them to you.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Same with mine :wink:


----------



## Julie

What do ya's think of January ? ...


----------



## KW Farms

Julie, I can send mine to you larger, let me know if you want to use any of mine.


----------



## Julie

Eliya and Muddycreek ... please do send me full size ... it will be much easier to situate/arrange the pictures ... and will look much nicer.

My email address is [email protected]

That goes for anyone else with full size pics to.

Just give me a minute and I'll tell ya's which pics I'm using so you's know which ones to send full size.


----------



## RunAround

Yeah, my pictures are huge! But photobucket scales them down and I scale them down so they don't take as long to download.
So anyways, I can send bigger images to you if you need. 

And January looks cool! :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

StaceyRoop said:


> Anyone notice the picture my Gigi ??? :greengrin:


Hmm... where? :slapfloor:


----------



## Julie

Ok ... Eliya ... Here's the pics I'm gonna use of yours ... (I numbered them from their order in your post/s from the top pic in each subject being #1 and down) understand ?
Flying Kids (#1 & 2), Kids (#3 & 5), Summer (#3, 4, & 5) , Misc (#1 & 3), More Misc cute kid pix (#3, 4, 6, & 7)


Then for Muddycreek ... Yours that I need would be 
# 1, 3, 4, 9, 10, & 11

I haven't tried everyones pics yet, so some might be large enough. rlittlecritters - your's are the ones I noticed so far that are REALLY small. Do you have any larger of the pics you posted ?

Runaround, I haven't got to yours yet, so maybe they're big enough ... I'll let ya know


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Julie, what is your email address?


----------



## Julie

KW - haven't got to your pics yet either, I will let you know if I need larger sizes once I get to them 

Here's February, what do ya's think of how it turned out ?









The pics that are smaller are the exact size that I received them as ... I didn't resize them, so that's how small some of the pics are. I think it still looks ok, But I would like to be able to be more creative and have the size/quality with the pics to do what I want with them. Instead of HAVING to fit them in a certain way cause they're so small. Ya know  So I think it'll still turn out ok with some small ones for those of you who don't have full size copies, but for those of you that do ... it would be much easier to be creative with the full size ones


----------



## Julie

my email address is [email protected]


----------



## capriola-nd

So CUTE!!  

If you want to use any of mine. . . . I can probably find at least some of them larger. A lot of my cute pics were lost on my other laptop.


----------



## Julie

Capriola ... I was planning on using #4, 8, 9, & 12 of your pics. Do you got any of them in a larger size ? If so - email them to me (again my email is [email protected]) 

If not - I'll try to use them even if they are little. I'll try to work them in somehow 

Well ... I'll be gone the rest of this evening, we're going out for my brother's birthday. So you guys can send me your full sized pics, then tonight and/or tomorrow I'll continue working on them


----------



## rlittlecritters

I will email mine. I can't get them to download any bigger on photobucket even when I choose a larger size.


----------



## Cinder

I would love one of the calenders but don't know if I can swing it money wise or not... it'll depend on the final cost.

I did want to offer some pictures... just in case something works for you..


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Julie, I couldn't send you the photos it just keeps giving me a delivery notice....
:shocked:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

here as some of my own . . .


----------



## Crissa

There's a couple of mine I could probably get bigger if you want.


----------



## eliya

O.K. I'll send those to you. I really like the look of the pages you have so far!


----------



## Julie

I got several more done. Here they are ...

MARCH









OK ... well .. I'm WORKING on posting the pics ... BUT my photobucket is froze up at the moment (just happened). So there's March, and I'll add the others as soon as it comes back on.


----------



## Julie

APRIL









MAY









JUNE









JULY









AUGUST


----------



## Amos

Those are awesome Julie! They are super duper!
Are you still taking pictures?
If you run out of fall pictures you have permission to use the picture of Annie that you edited for me that one time. I know there was bare trees in the background.


----------



## eliya

AWESOME!!! Those are GREAT Julie! I LOVE em'! :leap: :stars:


----------



## KW Farms

Those look really neat Julie!! :thumb: Love em'!!


----------



## Julie

Here's September ...


----------



## Julie

OCTOBER








Do ya's like the owel ? Or should I lose him ?


----------



## Julie

NOVEMBER
Ok this one's a little different (no white edge) but I love this picture exactly how it is, and have gotten alot of compliments on it. So I just used it for the entire page. I like how it turned out. I hope it's not TO different ...


----------



## Julie

Here's December .. I'm not sure if I like it or not ... what do you's think ?


----------



## StaceyRosado

you have creative tallent


----------



## KW Farms

Those are really neat... I like the owl.... I think we need more goats on December though! But it looks good!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i love november and april!!


----------



## Julie

And here's the Cover ...


----------



## Julie

Ok - I just went ahead and put it all together ... so it's ready to go ! (honestly I was getting tired of working on it ... it takes ALOT of time. Plus I know if you's want it for January, you'll need to order it soon)

So here's the link where you can pick it up...
http://my.qoop.com/store/62039665746201 ... 683328392/

Oh and just so ya's know ... I'm not making a penny from this calendar. I don't want you's to think that the price is their's PLUS mine .... it's not. It's simply the original calendar price. Nothing added to it. Shipping and Handling is the killer ! But I promise that I did my BEST on this calendar and I think it'll come out really nice ... so it's worth it  Besides .. it'll last ya all year ... so you're paying $$ for something that will last you all year long and benefit you for that long  (probably spend LOTS more on soda machines, etc. per year!) not that it matters ... like I said, I'm not making anything off this, but I still want people to buy it, that's why I made it  SO hopefully the "price is right" and someone orders, and my work was well worth it :greengrin:


----------



## Amos

It is very beautiful Julie =]

You should be proud!


----------



## StaceyRosado

well the extra cool thing is that you can frame the pictures after the year is done :thumb: 

Got to wait till my pay check comes in on Friday and then I should have the money.


----------



## eliya

Well, $15 isn't bad, but once you add that whopping shipping on it... That really brings the price up. Not sure if I can do it or not. If it wasn't for the shipping...


----------



## Julie

WELL ... I thought the same thing. So I have a solution ! 

You can use any account to do the calendar. You don't have to buy it through my online store. All you have to do is save each month (they're all posted here, so that should be simple) and then upload them to whatever account you want to use (Kodak, Shutterfly, etc.) and purchase your calendar.

OR if there's a majority that wants to use a specific account ... then I can create a username, password and share it with you all and upload the original pics from my pc and create the calendar and then you's can each log in at your own convenience and purchase your calendar. You'd just have to be sure the shipping information is correct, etc.

So whatever is easier. But yeah, I know the shipping is a KILLER on my online store ... it's awful ! That's what I was worried about. So I just wanted to let you know that there's other options ... you can use any account you want 

Let me know what everyone decides/does. And what option is easier for you. I'm curious to know what deals you's find, and who purchases the calendar, etc.  So please let me know


----------



## Julie

Ok - Stacey just informed me that if you save the pics directly from this thread, the pics aren't high quality for calendar printing. I assume that the pics are automatically resized through photobucket when they're large (cause I know I didn't resize them, and they're full size and high quality when I uploaded them for my calendar printing). So ... I can either email the pics to indivuals, OR it might be easier if we all decide on a good printing account to use and I can just upload them there (like I mentioned in my last post) and give you's the username/password for individual orders. I dunno ... what do you's think ?


----------



## StaceyRosado

I asked Julie about using the pictures becaues i like Shutterfly. Currently their calendars are 19.99 plus 6.00 shipping -- yah i know YUCK but they run deals all the time of like 25% off an order or free shipping.

So I will let you know of any deals I hear through them and what the final cost is.


----------



## Julie

Snapfish - $18.99 (8.5 x 11), Shipping : 3-5 business days @ $5.99
Shutterfly - $19.99 (11 x 17), Shipping : ?

Ok ... I was just loading pics to Shutterfly for the calendar to see how much s&h would be ... and shutterfly crops the pics and cuts out important parts (such as part of the word (like February) ) ... so I don't think Shutterfly will work.

Not sure about snapfish ... I don't think it crops, but again, I'm not sure. I don't have time to try it right now. I'll try it a little later and will post the results.


----------



## Julie

Actually, unless you can find special deals (sales) ... I think it's gonna be pretty close in $$.
Through my online store the calendar is approx $14.99 plus $9 for shipping = $24

Well if Shutterfly is $19.99 + $6 = $26

And Snapfish is $18.99 + $5.99 = $25

So actually - so far it's cheapest through my online store


----------



## Julie

I didn't check out Kodak yet ...


----------



## StaceyRosado

you have to choose the classic calendar on Shutterfly and then you choose if you want just one pic or two pics etc on each page (it is set up so you can create you own creation -like you made but you did that for us so we only need one pic). The cover requires captions but the others can be anyway you want.


----------



## Julie

Ok - Kodak is $19.99 + $4.99 S&H (standard) = $24.98

So far my online store and Kodak are the cheapest.


----------



## Julie

If you use the coupon code *2009CAL* when processing the kodak calendar order - it gives you 35% off ! after tax and shipping and all ... my total came to $18.76 ... so Kodak is the cheapest with the coupon code.


----------



## StaceyRosado

well thats great to know.


----------



## Julie

rlittlecritters told me about a cheaper place online to do the calendars ... the cost is only $12.95 + $3.79 S&H 
That using "winkflash" (http://www.winkflash.com)

So has anyone ordered the calendar yet ? Does anyone want me to upload the pics to wink flash ?


----------



## RunAround

If you could upload the pics there then I would get one.


----------



## eliya

The owner of Emerald (the bucking kid on the cover of the calendar) ordered a calendar. I think I might be able to do it if you go through winkflash.


----------

